

Ask HN: Does your company use Weebly or Squarespace? - _zen

I&#x27;m interested in Weebly and Squarespace. I&#x27;m struggling to find real-world usage of it.<p>Please post a link to your site if you use either service for business!
======
andymoe
Weebly: www.fightingwalrus.com the e-commerce feature is... improving.
Shipping and accounting integration still needs work but they have been
responsive so far.

